# RAFFLE #9 ZENITH WIRE WHEELS



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

100 TICKETS $20.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER 

INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYPAL OR CREDITCARD
OR MONEYORDER WHEN I RECIEVE I WILL CONTACT YOU THROUGH PM AND YOU CAN CHOOSE YOUR NUMBER 

PLEASE PUT THE NUMBERS YOU WANT TO PLAY AND SCREEN NAME IN THE PAYPAL MEMO</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>IF YOU ARE PAYING BY CREDIT CARD PM ME
NAME 
ADDRESS 
PHONE # 
CC#
EXP DATE
CVS #


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

PLEASE NO PAYMENTS YET


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

what style tires?


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

premium sportway 5.20s


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

when can we start sending payments?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

155-80'S OR 175-75 RADIALS ILL THROW IN 520'S BUT THERE WILL BE SOME OUTA POCKET EXPENSE


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

when can we send payments? you know what number i want


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

*READY NOW PLEASE JUST PUT FOR RAFFLE #9 AND #'S AND SCREEN NAME PLEASE*


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

#47 once again


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Free tires and shipping now... Damn


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Apr 4 2008, 10:18 PM~10339971
> *Free tires and shipping now... Damn
> *


i didnt even see the free shipping part. good fucking deal :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Apr 5 2008, 05:51 PM~10343281
> *i didnt even see the free shipping part. good fucking deal :cheesy:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Payment sent for #94


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Apr 4 2008, 11:18 PM~10339971
> *Free tires and shipping now... Damn
> *


 :uh: Settle your ass down damnit! :angry:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Apr 6 2008, 11:46 PM~10352649
> *:uh:  Settle your ass down damnit!  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I'll let someone else win these.....I might help though.


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

paypal sent for #72


----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

paypal sent for #15 and #75


Jason


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

you got to wait untill all these are filled and then you pick????


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Apr 7 2008, 05:29 PM~10358964
> *you got to wait untill all these are filled and then you pick????
> *


yeah, when the board is full is when the raffle happens


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

this free shipping to canada too??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

no shipping to canada will be a little more


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

PAYMENT SENT  CAN YOU POST UP MY NUMBERS PLZ :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 8 2008, 01:07 AM~10361611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  I'LL BE BUYING MORE IF THIS GOES ON TIL NEXT FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Apr 7 2008, 12:50 AM~10352923
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  I'll let someone else win these.....I might help though.
> *


lmao.... I gave up. I read someone elses post that they'd probably have more luck just to buy a set. :cheesy: 
Jeez, if thats not bad enough I could have already bought a set of Z-knockoffs.  


ah well, goodtimes.


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Apr 8 2008, 09:55 PM~10369395
> *lmao.... I gave up. I read someone elses post that they'd probably have more luck just to buy a set.  :cheesy:
> Jeez, if thats not bad enough I could have already bought a set of Z-knockoffs.
> ah well, goodtimes.
> *



Yeah, but better times when you win... :biggrin: 

I was going to give up after buying many tickets on the first four and then I bought 1 ticket on #5 and the rest is history...


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

I GOT A FEELIN IM GONNA WIN THIS ONE..........IF NOT SOMEONES GONNA GET JACKED :angry:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Apr 8 2008, 10:19 PM~10369603
> *Yeah, but better times when you win... :biggrin:
> 
> I was going to give up after buying many tickets on the first four and then I bought 1 ticket on #5 and the rest is history...
> *


My homie Dirty Duece won in raffle #6 with one square. 

I'm in :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

PAYPALS DOWN I WILL UPDATE TOMARROW


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

damn, i gotta get in this one...


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Damn Dyablito save some for others :roflmao:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Apr 9 2008, 10:15 AM~10371386
> *Damn Dyablito save some for others  :roflmao:
> *


I need these for my regal


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Payment sent for # 32, # 54, # 74 hno: 

No WHAMMIES :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 9 2008, 06:07 PM~10375808
> *Payment sent for # 32, # 54, # 74 hno:
> 
> No WHAMMIES  :0
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 7 2008, 08:36 PM~10359763
> *this free shipping to canada too??
> *


C'mon Andy buy 4(that's all it takes :biggrin: ),U can get them shipped to Menke's,it's only 45 minutes from the PLP,


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

NO1 ELSE IS GONNA ENTER???IF THIS FUCKER RUNS MORE THAN A COUPLE OF WEEKS,I'LL BUY UP THE NUMBERS MY DAMN SELF :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Apr 10 2008, 04:55 AM~10379678
> *NO1  ELSE IS GONNA ENTER???IF THIS FUCKER RUNS MORE THAN A COUPLE OF WEEKS,I'LL BUY UP THE NUMBERS MY DAMN SELF :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



Well if you buy them all now with what you have allready got it will be around $1700 fuck it gor for it. But it but would you be mad if you still lost? :yes: :yes: :yes: :barf: :guns:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

thats what would happen too because #47 is gonna hit this time :cheesy:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

and the winner is Fool2 with only one box


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Apr 10 2008, 10:43 PM~10386997
> *Well if you buy them all now with what you have allready got it will be around $1700 fuck it gor for it. But it but would you be mad if you still lost? :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :barf:  :guns:
> *


I KNOW IM JUST FUCKING AROUND,IM JUST TRYING TO RUSH IT A LIL :biggrin: .IM GOOD WITH WHAT I GOT


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

well good luck homie


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Apr 8 2008, 11:19 PM~10369603
> *Yeah, but better times when you win... :biggrin:
> 
> I was going to give up after buying many tickets on the first four and then I bought 1 ticket on #5 and the rest is history...
> *


Free advertisement! :wow: Only one ticket hno: Now I want more squares... addictive but fun :thumbsup:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Im good for 1 or 2 spots what numbers open no pics of board showin.


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 11 2008, 12:25 PM~10391636
> *Free advertisement! :wow: Only one ticket hno: Now I want more squares... addictive but fun :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:0


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

What numbers open?


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Apr 13 2008, 05:41 PM~10407614
> *What numbers open?
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Did you get my payment???


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Update! :wave: I want more squares :biggrin: Anything about the KoolAid raffle transfer?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Payment sent for #6 and #39.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

come on #71 :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

#53


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

#73 and #69 just did the paypal


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

GOTEM ILL UPDATE TOMARROW


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

I HOPE I WIN  TTT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Somebody buy some more numbers..let's get this shit over with.


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

rolling with 9 and 24 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 17 2008, 03:39 PM~10440827
> *Somebody buy some more numbers..let's get this shit over with.
> *


X2


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Just sent payment for #77, let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

this would be a sweet send off for when I go back to Iraq in a few months! Hope I win


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

i'll take 96 and 19


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

buy the numbers people!!!


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

aw c'mon its fun and you might win some free wheels!


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

:cheesy: 29,86... :happysad:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

now we are moving along,,,,

more people need to buy up these numbers so the raffle can take place ASAP!!!


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

payment sent for #99 and #3.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

hurry up and buy!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

just paypaled for 5 numbers


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## phillymonte (Sep 24, 2005)

#34


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

half way :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

87 88 89 90


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

kEEP ON BUYING THOSE NUMBERS PEOPLE!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

fuck it looks like its dyablitos board with 15 entrys,did you get a sign that said "play the zenith raffle"........ :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Apr 22 2008, 11:17 AM~10474601
> *fuck it looks like its dyablitos board with 15 entrys,did you get a sign that said "play the zenith raffle"........ :biggrin:
> *


Watch some1 with 1entry win it..  fuck it.its a raffle


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Apr 22 2008, 04:33 PM~10478618
> *Watch some1 with 1entry win it..   fuck it.its a raffle
> *


 :angry: Yea, huh? I should put one down on 36 just to make your ass antsy and shit. :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Apr 22 2008, 05:33 PM~10478618
> *Watch some1 with 1entry win it..   fuck it.its a raffle
> *


naw someone with 4 will win


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Apr 22 2008, 09:12 PM~10479949
> *:angry:  Yea, huh? I should put one down on 36 just to make your ass antsy and shit.  :biggrin:
> *


U SHOULD STOP WASTING YOUR TIME HERE AND GO LOOK FOR SOME T TOP TRIM FOR ME DAMMIT :angry:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Would be funny if I won with my single entry. 
Hopefully you all would still congratulate me, lol


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 22 2008, 10:13 PM~10481976
> *Would be funny if I won with my single entry.
> Hopefully you all would still congratulate me, lol
> *


I won with one number. :biggrin: Good luck.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It only takes one to win!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

lets do this.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

how many squares left?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 22 2008, 05:09 PM~10478394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Wow 39 still left. This could take a minute. :biggrin:


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Make that 38 left :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NO IT WILL HIT SOON 
IM FIXING TO DO THE REFUNDS FOR THE KOOLAID RAFFLE AND CHANGE THEM HERE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:0


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

koolaid raffle?


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

buy buy buy more numbers people!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@Apr 25 2008, 05:10 PM~10504226
> *koolaid raffle?
> *


 :uh: exactly.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Apr 26 2008, 08:43 AM~10508272
> *:uh:  exactly.
> *


WE'LL BEING THAT ITS BEEN OVER 60 DAYS I CANT DO A REFUND ON ALL SO IM GONNA HAVE TO GET THE MONEY FROM KOOLAID AND THEN APPLY IT TO MINE SO HOLD ON IM WORKING ON IT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

whats a kooliad raffle?? comeon people buy some tickets so we can finish this.


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

whats been over 60 days?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 26 2008, 06:37 PM~10511118
> *whats a kooliad raffle??  comeon people buy some tickets so we can finish this.
> *


hydraulic setup


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 26 2008, 11:54 AM~10508965
> *WE'LL BEING THAT ITS BEEN OVER 60 DAYS I CANT DO A REFUND ON ALL SO IM GONNA HAVE TO GET THE MONEY FROM KOOLAID AND THEN APPLY IT TO MINE SO HOLD ON IM WORKING ON IT
> *


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

dam mack 10s wheels would have matched my old tre good, thats the color jd :0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

#45 and #68 money sent


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

#40 the winning number... money sent!!!!!!


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

How many spots left? :dunno:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 4 2008, 08:47 PM~10338866
> *155-80'S OR 175-75 RADIALS ILL THROW IN 520'S BUT THERE WILL BE SOME OUTA POCKET EXPENSE
> *


 how much???


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

27 left, come on buy them up!!!


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

You get my PM for # 5 ?


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

this the new paypal for the raffles?

[email protected]


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 29 2008, 11:52 PM~10538295
> *this the new paypal for the raffles?
> 
> [email protected]
> *


YES SIR


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

THIS SHITS KILLIN ME :angry: HURRY UP AND BUY DAMMIT :angry:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

man i said i wasnt gonna play no more but ya know what i lie some times


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

money sent for 8,16,27,and 61


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

wht up with the koolaid money


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DOING THAT TODAY FINALLY


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

payment sent for #'s 46 and 65


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 30 2008, 06:43 PM~10545745
> *payment sent for #'s 46 and 65*


My Lucky 65, Hope you win Bro...


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@May 1 2008, 12:46 AM~10545775
> *My Lucky 65, Hope you win Bro...
> *


thats why i picked it :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 30 2008, 10:01 AM~10541113
> *DOING THAT TODAY FINALLY
> *


ALL TAKE #26 WITH MY KOOLAID MONEY


----------



## Loner (Feb 7, 2006)

Sent money for #s 42 & 83


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

whats cracken peeps


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ANDREW H 1 NUMBER
RIDER CHRONICLES 2 NUMBERS
EL FANTASMA 2 NUMBERS
G-BODY4LIFE 1 NUMBER
41CHEV 1 NUMBER
CADDYLAC 2 NUMBERS

PLEASE PAYPAL $5 PER NUMBER AND PICK YOUR NUMBERS


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 30 2008, 09:18 PM~10547668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Homie is there 2 #83 I think you ment #93 in the last row!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 30 2008, 10:20 PM~10547692
> *Hey Homie is there 2 #83 I think you ment #93 in the last row!!!
> *


ITS ALLWAYS BEEN LIKE THAT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 30 2008, 09:29 PM~10547786
> *ITS ALLWAYS BEEN LIKE THAT
> *


 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

MONEY SENT THROUGH PAY PAL FOR #2, #62, AND #92


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

MONEY SENT FOR #2, #62, AND #92 PAYPAL
SORRY ABOUT THE DOUBLE POST SLOW ASS COMPUTER LOCKED UP


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i thought the koolaid raffle was 20 bucks


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

all add an extra 5 to the next raffle


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

14 for the koolaid raffle and i'll buy 52 also.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

Payment sent for #43... good luck homies!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

lets finish


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

whats up with this ether raffle


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@May 1 2008, 05:44 PM~10554587
> *whats up with this ether raffle
> *


what other raffle?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

7 left im going to miss it :angry:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

someone needs to buy the rest of these to get this over with.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@May 1 2008, 09:49 PM~10556858
> *someone needs to buy the rest of these to get this over with.
> *


 :angry: FINE! I sent payment for 70/91. Ya rich bastard I hope you lose. :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 2 2008, 12:26 AM~10557249
> *:angry:  FINE! I sent payment for 70/91. Ya rich bastard I hope you lose. :biggrin:
> *


  I THOUGHT YOU WERE MY FRIEND


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

5 MORE NUMBERS :0


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@May 1 2008, 10:27 PM~10557264
> * I THOUGHT YOU WERE MY FRIEND
> *


YES. GOOD LUCK. REMEMBER ME WHEN YOU GET TO THE TOP.


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 2 2008, 12:28 AM~10557278
> *YES. GOOD LUCK. REMEMBER ME WHEN YOU GET TO THE TOP.
> *


I WILL.YOU'LL BE MY RIGHT HAND MAN.WE'LL BE CLEANING DIRTY BATHROOMS ALL OVER THE U.S.  BBBBAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLIN :0


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

Get the windows installed or you wont be cleaning shit. :angry:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 2 2008, 12:32 AM~10557333
> *Get the windows installed or you wont be cleaning shit. :angry:
> *


  LETS GO HALF ON THE LAST 5 NUMBERS AND IF ONE OF THOSE NUMBERS HIT WE'LL SPLIT THE RIMS 2 A PIECE


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@May 1 2008, 10:34 PM~10557356
> *  LETS GO HALF ON THE LAST 5 NUMBERS AND IF ONE OF THOSE NUMBERS HIT WE'LL SPLIT THE RIMS 2 A PIECE
> *


I might be baller, but, Im not THAT baller, nahsayin?
Id have a good laugh if it ended up as #1 though. :angry:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

IM DEBATING ON IF I SHOULD BUY THE REST OF THESE FUCKERS BUT I'D BE SHIT OUTTA LUCK IF I LOSE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

That'd be funny.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: El-Fantasma, ZENITH WIREWHEELS, ss62vert, DYABLITO





HAHAHA I bet you're a nervous wreck right now? Getting crazy staring at the last 5 squares?

Send me $10 on paypal so I can get #1. :cheesy:


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

Payment sent for number #11


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 2 2008, 12:43 AM~10557471
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: El-Fantasma, ZENITH WIREWHEELS, ss62vert, DYABLITO
> HAHAHA I bet you're a nervous wreck right now? Getting crazy staring at the last 5 squares?
> ...


WHATS YOUR PAYPAL?IF YOU WIN U OWE ME FUCKER :angry:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

:0 4 MORE.... RANDY ALL SITTIN THERE AN SHIT. :wave:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

RAFFLES DONE


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@May 1 2008, 10:50 PM~10557539
> *RAFFLES DONE
> *


LIES!


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 2 2008, 12:52 AM~10557556
> *LIES!
> *


ITS YOUR FAULT YOU KEPT PUSHIN ME :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DONE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DAMM WHAT CAN WE DO NEXT 
I THINK I HAVE AN IDEA


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

whens the drawing gonna be?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TOMARROW NIGHT


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

:0


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 2 2008, 12:55 AM~10557582
> *DONE
> 
> 
> ...


THEY PUT ME ON BLAST :0


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@May 1 2008, 11:01 PM~10557630
> *THEY PUT ME ON BLAST :0
> *


Quit your bitchin, John.


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 2 2008, 01:02 AM~10557640
> *Quit your bitchin, John.
> *


SORRY.CAN THERE BE LIKE A 2ND AND 3RD PLACE PRIZE :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

FUCKIT NOW BUT I WANT TO PICK THE WINNER THIS TIME


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 2 2008, 01:08 AM~10557693
> *FUCKIT NOW BUT I WANT TO PICK THE WINNER THIS TIME
> *


 :0 :wave: ME...ME...MEE... I NEED THESE :wave: :|


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

AND THE WINNER IS


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

congrats to 41chev


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

......... :0


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

I MEAN CONGRATS :uh:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Congrats 41 Chev!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

lol... and here I was telling you about my problems.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CONGRATS TO THE WINNER 
PEASE CONTACT ME WITH ALL YOUR INFO AND HOW YOU WANT YOUR WHEELS


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 2 2008, 01:36 AM~10557925
> *lol... and here I was telling you about my problems.
> *


GO TO HELL :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM YOU GUYS CAN PLAY AGAIN NO NEED TO FIGHT


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@May 1 2008, 11:37 PM~10557938
> *GO TO HELL  :angry:
> *


Live in comfort that that amount only covers half of my fuck ups.


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 2 2008, 01:39 AM~10557947
> *Live in comfort that that amount only covers half of my fuck ups.
> *


LOL TRU HA HA


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@May 1 2008, 11:40 PM~10557954
> *LOL TRU HA HA
> *


BAHAHA $420 DOWN THE DRAIN. :cheesy:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 2 2008, 01:39 AM~10557946
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM YOU GUYS CAN PLAY AGAIN NO NEED TO FIGHT
> *


I THINK THIS WAS IT FOR ME.ITS BEEN NICE.CONGRATS TO THE WINNER.IM GONNA GO LOOK FOR SOME 24S


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 2 2008, 01:42 AM~10557964
> *BAHAHA $420 DOWN THE DRAIN. :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

hey 41 chev, fuck you! you win all these fucking rim raffles :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@May 1 2008, 11:43 PM~10557970
> *:uh:
> *


  remember what I said I was gonna do to you.... I think you should do that to 41chev. :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@May 2 2008, 01:44 AM~10557971
> *hey 41 chev, fuck you! you win all these fucking rim raffles :thumbsdown: :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW DIDNT HE JUST WIN SOME DAYTONS


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 2 2008, 01:48 AM~10557992
> *  remember what I said I was gonna do to you.... I think you should do that to 41chev. :biggrin:
> *


I WOULDNT BE ABLE TO JUST STOP WITH THAT :angry:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

wait, JD, lets redo the raffle before 41chev wakes up??? :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DAMM I DIDNT KNOW THAT THAT SUCKS IF HE DONT USE THE ZENITHS 
MAYBE HE'LL LET US DO IT OVER


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 2 2008, 01:51 AM~10558010
> *wait, JD, lets redo the raffle before 41chev wakes up??? :cheesy:
> *


 :0 I'LL THROW IN ANOTHER 100 IF I WIN :cheesy:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@May 1 2008, 11:53 PM~10558027
> *:0  I'LL THROW IN ANOTHER 100 IF I WIN :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: I brought up the idea so you can just shut your fucking face.


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 2 2008, 01:54 AM~10558035
> *:uh: I brought up the idea so you can just shut your fucking face.
> *


LOL *CORRECTION* HE CAME IN 2ND AND WON SOME FREE CHINAS :angry:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@May 1 2008, 11:56 PM~10558043
> *LOL CORRECTION HE CAME IN 2ND AND WON SOME FREE CHINAS :angry:
> *


41chev?

maybe. i think he was actually talking about that one.... if he won this those chinas would be given as a second place prize to somneone on this raffle? :dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OHH HE WON THE CHINAS 
THROW THOSE IN THE TRASH 
YOU'VE GOT FCKIN ZENITH'S NOW :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 2 2008, 01:58 AM~10558054
> *41chev?
> 
> maybe. i think he was actually talking about that one.... if he won this those chinas would be given as a second place prize to somneone on this raffle? :dunno:
> *


THAT FOO'S LUCKY


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DAMM WHY SO MANY MAD FACES


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DAMM WHY SO MANY MAD FACES


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 1 2008, 11:51 PM~10558010
> *wait, JD, lets redo the raffle before 41chev wakes up??? :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

if it matters i think i have like 500+ invested in zenith raffles :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

IM GOING TO MAKE TODAY MY BIRTHDAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 1 2008, 11:58 PM~10558054
> *41chev?
> 
> maybe. i think he was actually talking about that one.... if he won this those chinas would be given as a second place prize to somneone on this raffle? :dunno:
> *


THE OFFER WAS IF I WON #8 THE FREE RAFFLE!!!!!!!! I WAS GOING TO GIVE THE CHINAS AS A SECOND PLACE PRIZE


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

JD ARE YOU GOING TO ORANGE COVE ?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*CONGRATS 41CHEVY*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome to the club :biggrin: 

Now time to buy some more raffle tickets...


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

congats 41 chevy its about time homie............


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

congats 41 chevy its about time homie............


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 2 2008, 06:54 AM~10558928
> *IM GOING TO MAKE TODAY MY BIRTHDAY</span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>*Welcome to the club.....* :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Congrats homie! You've been in it since the beginning. You deserve to win.


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

so tim, ya sendin me ya chinas now?


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

fuck I need me some ...........congrats 41chev.....


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@May 2 2008, 10:19 AM~10559748
> *Congrats homie!  You've been in it since the beginning.  You deserve to win.
> *


x 10000


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

:tears: ...................congrats to 41chev!


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

damn :biggrin: if my only my son was born on the 25th instead of the 24th congrats homie :cheesy:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin: speachless


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

my new name is going to be, MR #9 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 2 2008, 03:59 PM~10562354
> *my new name is going to be, MR #9 :biggrin:
> *


*Wheres the new signature* :cheesy:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

here goes.....


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@May 2 2008, 09:19 AM~10559748
> *Congrats homie!  You've been in it since the beginning.  You deserve to win.
> *


x2 Welcome to the club. :biggrin:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 2 2008, 06:59 PM~10562354
> *my new name is going to be, MR #9 :biggrin:
> *


dont forget to send me my chinas, send me a PM and ill send my addy


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@May 2 2008, 05:00 PM~10562765
> *dont forget to send me my chinas, send me a PM and ill send my addy
> *


 :uh: yea...no bitch. if anyone deserves the chinas its Dyablito.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev+May 2 2008, 06:52 AM~10558920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. Yea, didnt know which one, all I could remember was seeing something about some chinas.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@May 2 2008, 04:10 PM~10562439
> *Wheres the new signature :cheesy:
> *


oh ya vvvvvvvvvvv new signature :biggrin: vvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 2 2008, 08:13 PM~10564023
> *oh ya vvvvvvvvvvv new signature :biggrin: vvvvvvvvvvvvvv
> *


NICE... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 2 2008, 09:13 PM~10564023
> *oh ya vvvvvvvvvvv new signature :biggrin: vvvvvvvvvvvvvv
> *


GOT A SET OF 72 STRAIGHT LACE WITH 155 80 13'S READY TO GO


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

this is the best topic :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DID YOU GET THEM YET


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WERE ARE THE PICS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR THE REAL ZENITHS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR REAL ZENITHS I WENT FOR BROKE TO KEEP THE NAME ALIVE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$15 SHIPPED US $20 SHIPPED CANADA
LIMITED QUANITY


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

#9 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT WERE ARE THE PICS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> TTT WERE ARE THE PICS


TTT WERE ARE THE PICS
[/quote]


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

PICS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im #9 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NOT TILL YOU POST PICS  :tears:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT

FOR UPDATED PICS PLEASE FELLAS :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jun 21 2008, 08:59 AM~10919225
> *NOT TILL YOU POST PICS   :tears:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 21 2008, 11:29 PM~10922861
> *:biggrin:
> *


TTT FOR THE PICS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

RAFFLE #9


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i am #9 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

PICS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Oct 26 2008, 10:45 PM~11981272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------

